# IMEDIA X2414 wont start



## widowmaker818 (Jan 5, 2010)

my friends pc as of today will not boot when trying to turn it on all i am met with is about 4 seconds of fan and then it stops and the pc is off 
it is a Packard bell IMEDIA X2414 any help would be graciously accepted


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Open the case and ensure all of the fans, especially the cpu fan are powering up when the PC is powered on. Aside from that, you will need to do some investigating. Take a look at this sticky: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f15/how-to-bench-test-your-system-262998.html


----------



## widowmaker818 (Jan 5, 2010)

the cpu fan comes on for about 4 secs then it sops same with the psu


----------



## widowmaker818 (Jan 5, 2010)

right i know its not the psu as i tested one that i use in my pc and still the same problem occurs all of the other components (hdd cd drive ram) are working fine so iv come to the conclusion its either the cpu or the motherboard my first thought is that it is the motherboard as i am not getting anything on screen whatsoever and their is no sound of the bios initiating does any one else have any idea wheather it would be the motherboard


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I agree, motherboard would be the most likely issue. For further troubleshooting, try the sticky here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f15/how-to-bench-test-your-system-262998.html


----------



## sachdev (Apr 8, 2010)

I have got the same problem, meam when i switched on my computer, the smps and cpu fans runs for a while and then stops.
My brother had the same model computer so i did try to findout the problem by swaping the processor, ram, motherboard and finnaly found that something is wrong with the motherboard. I did also try by resetting the cmos settings but nothing happen. I noted one thing if i took off the atx12v1 (small power cennecter from smps to motherboard) then both fans are running. So dont know what should i do. So may i have to replace the motherboard, if so can you seggest from where can get the chaep one.

Regards.


----------



## widowmaker818 (Jan 5, 2010)

right i forgot about this thread i fixed the pc by getting another motherboard making sure that i got a good quality one this time http://www.dabs.com/products/asus-s...2-audio-and-ethernet-64N4.html?refs=405070000 all works fine now hope this helps

edit what are your specs cos that mobo might not do for you


----------



## stoffy (Dec 27, 2011)

GOT NEW MOTHERBOARD AFTER 2 DAYS OF WORKING SAMETHING HAPPENED AGAIN. ONLY FANS RUN WHEN I REMOVE POWER LEAD TO CPU , ALSO WEN I REMOVE CPU AN LEAVE POWER LEAD IN SAME HAPPENS NO JOY ANY IDEAS ?


----------

